# 2 - row theater seating



## JIverson

I have the equipment picked out, now onto the seating.

I have a fully finished room that does not have a raised level for the second row. The way I see it there are 2 options given that I want 2 rows of seating.
1. I build in a raised level to put the second row on.
2. Get some seating that has an extra 6-7 inches built in. (This is what I am leaning towards)

I have seen a floor model of some seating that does have this extra height so I know it does exist, but am having a hard time finding more options of that kind of seating. 

Anyone out there that has the seating with added height built in? Or do I just accept that I need to add on a raised level for the second row?

Thanks!


----------



## RSH

Fortress makes custom seating that can be done with pretty much any height (raised seat/longer footrest). This is for taller/longer leg people. If you are an average height person I would not recommend it because it would be difficult to get on and off the chair. Riser is the right solution in this case. It may not be as expensive to build one as you may think...


----------



## spartanstew

Riser.


----------



## JIverson

Okay, I see some consensus. Build a 6-7 in. riser and carpet it to match the room. I don't want it to look bad so I was looking for other options. I'll focus on getting the second level now.
Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## RSH

The riser height should not be bluntly set to 6-7”. It should be calculated, and it will depend on the distance from the screen to the front row and back row viewers and based on the distance between the floor and bottom of the screen.


----------



## kujomujo

You could also stagger the two rows so the people in the second row look between the heads of the people in the 1st row.

I went with a riser (about 6 inches) and then I did another one behind that one. So I have 2 rows of theater seats and a sofa on the third row.

I'll try to figure out how to post a pic of my floor setup during construction phase... I'm new here so I think I have to wait to use that functionality.


----------



## MatrixDweller

If you could find seating that had removable feet you could take them off and put on some that are taller. You can order bun feet or you can DIY them. Raising a sofa that way will make it feel weird however. Your feet would dangle of the edge rather than be planted on the floor. 

A riser would be a better choice. Use 2x6 or 2x8 with 1/2" or 3/4" ply or OSB depending on how high you want it. They are one of the simplest things to build. The only modestly difficult part is carpeting it (or veneering hardwood flooring on it).


----------



## kujomujo

MatrixDweller said:


> The only modestly difficult part is carpeting it (or veneering hardwood flooring on it).


If you're concerned with the difficulty of carpeting, I ran into the exact same issue. I bought my carpeting from a local hardware store and then hired some carpet guys to come over and install it. The job was an after hours gig for them, so I paid them cash. I have 2 risers and it took them an hour or so... did a good job.


----------



## cdillard

Is there a recommended depth for the riser? I have an area where a 5'4" raised seating area would look best. That appears to be enough for a nice seat and leg room but am curious if there is a recommended depth.


----------



## RSH

It depends on what seating you are planing to use... Most of the Home Theater recliners that are sold on the market require at least 6' deep riser. You can get away with slightly less, but I would not recommend it.


----------



## mnhokie

I'd lean towards a riser, versus seating with a higher bottom. Granted, you can do a bar in the back row and get away with it, but a riser looks so much better. Also, You should figure somewhere around 10" for the riser. 6-7" is going to be tight when it comes to getting a nice clean view over the front row.

As far as what I've used in the past - Showtime Coaster seating. It was very affordable and I loved it. Fortress makes very nice stuff, but you're easily talking 2-3 grand PER seat.

Good luck!


----------



## ddo

JIverson said:


> I have the equipment picked out, now onto the seating.
> 
> I have a fully finished room that does not have a raised level for the second row. The way I see it there are 2 options given that I want 2 rows of seating.
> 1. I build in a raised level to put the second row on.
> 2. Get some seating that has an extra 6-7 inches built in. (This is what I am leaning towards)
> 
> I have seen a floor model of some seating that does have this extra height so I know it does exist, but am having a hard time finding more options of that kind of seating.
> 
> Anyone out there that has the seating with added height built in? Or do I just accept that I need to add on a raised level for the second row?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a similar challenge. Room is finished but has marble floors so building a riser will be difficult. Has anyone had experience with higher second row seatings?


----------



## orion

I am mudding my basement currently. I will need to build a riser for my second row. How much bigger than the couch should I build the riser? Enough for my feet to be on the ground but any more than that?


----------



## RSH

DsmithBFL,

Palliser does not make seating with a riser set up. You are probably thinking about Seatcraft that have some chairs with built 7" riser in them. This was discussed before, but once again there are negatives to having chairs like that:

1. They are only raised by 7", and in most cases it is not enough height for the second row of seating.
2. Getting in and out of the chairs could be quite cumbersome.


----------



## rac254

orion said:


> I am mudding my basement currently. I will need to build a riser for my second row. How much bigger than the couch should I build the riser? Enough for my feet to be on the ground but any more than that?


You want to keep this distance at a minimum so that it's easier for the second row to see over the first row. As you move the second row back, it needs to be higher to see over the first row. I have 18" in front of my second row and I'm happy with that.


----------

